
Congress, now live on YouTube - cleverjake
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2013/04/congress-now-live-on-youtube.html
======
digitalpacman
What is this post? It's full of just a bunch of nothing. Is there a link to a
channel for congress now or something? I don't get it.

